# Trenchless water line installation video



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a 140' trenchless water line installation using HDD directional boring.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PNMBgj-jww&feature=youtu.be

This is after the bore from point A to B and we are pulling back in the new water line. Client was at odds with the new neighbor that just built a new house right near the old water line and the contractor broke the line twice while building the house, then after it was sold the line just blew out on one of the hose clamp repairs they did and the client wanted it re routed to city property to avoid issues in the future. We ot permission and made a new line while leaving the old line live so they only had 1 hour of downtime.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome job Cuda! How far can you drill with that machine?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

We have 400' of drill pipe but the ground conditions and the size of hole are what dictate how we have to do it. We have set up at the middle and drilled both ways.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Is there any way to know if you're running into another line when boring? Other than having a locate done and doing a soft dig? Or does the head just go forth in the blind? I'm guessing the tracker and a locate of other utilities are your only ammo against running into another line.

Was that done in a day? Pretty damn slick if you ask me! Good niche too!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

h2omanipulator said:


> Is there any way to know if you're running into another line when boring? Other than having a locate done and doing a soft dig? Or does the head just go forth in the blind? I'm guessing the tracker and a locate of other utilities are your only ammo against running into another line.
> 
> Was that done in a day? Pretty damn slick if you ask me! Good niche too!


The only way to know is to pothole and expose the other line prior to drilling, and if it lets me post a pic I can show you why it is important to do so. 811 marker guys have 3 feet from the mark they make in either direction, the picture shows his yellow mark and the trench is where the gas line was. I use a seektech to go over all the marks before we start anything and I photo every line painted in case there is a problem later.
Hitting hard lines like sewers a good operator will feel, soft lines and you go right through them. I can only track the drill head. I would like to pick up a GPR set up someday just to have a little more advantage.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

In a few more years i will walk to the mailbox and i will see you on the cover of trenchless technology magazine boring a 48 inch water main across the Mississippi river. Thanks for the awesome post Cuda. Lets us all know what technology is out there even if we dont own it.


----------

